# New Unit



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi All, finally getting under way and into our new unit. Should hopefully be good to go from Monday. We will hopefully be inviting all able to an open weekend, more on that in the near future.
Heres a few pics with the decorators hard at it, thx for looking!!:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Whereabouts in Lincolnshire are you?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> Whereabouts in Lincolnshire are you?


We are located in Ketton, just outside Stamford:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Im in gainsborough


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

DJ1989 said:


> Im in gainsborough


Not to far from us. I was invited to a golfing day on the Ping course, Excellent day out. There was a few cars in that car park I would have liked to get my hands on:buffer:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great looking front to your new unit great space high enough for suspended celling loft by the look of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

kasman said:


> Not to far from us. I was invited to a golfing day on the Ping course, Excellent day out. There was a few cars in that car park I would have liked to get my hands on:buffer:


Where about in Lincolnshire are you then?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> Where about in Lincolnshire are you then?





kasman said:


> We are located in Ketton, just outside Stamford:thumb:


 long day DJ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Something like that LOL


----------

